# PC zusammengebaut: PC geht an, "No Signal" am Monitor



## jsaltz (10. Oktober 2017)

Hallo!
 
Ich habe heute einen PC zusammengebaut. Der PC geht ordnungsgemäß an. LED leuchtet und die Teile laufen. Allerdings erscheint am Monitor die Nachricht "No Signal". 
 
Verbunden wurde der PC mit dem Monitor mit einem HDMI-Kabel und einem VGA-Kabel. Auch wurden die Kabel am Grafikkartenanschluss UND Mainboardanschluss befestigt. Ich habe gecheckt, dass die Kabel richtig drinne waren. Auch habe ich es mit dem Fernseher probiert. Sowohl Monitor als auch Fernseher geben mir kein Bild!
 
Hardware:
 
- Motherboard: MSI B250M PRO-VD LGA 1151 Intel B250 SATA
- Graphic Card: EVGA GTX 1050 Ti 
- RAM: PNY - Anarchy 2-Pack 8GB PC4-17000 DDR4 Desktop Memory
- HDD: Seagate 1TB BarraCuda SATA 6Gb/s 64MB Cache 3.5-Inch Internal Hard Drive (ST1000DM010) 
- Processor: I7 7700 3.6Ghz 
- Monitor: BenQ GL2450HM
- Netzteil: Sharkoon WPM600 Bronze PC-Netzteil (600 Watt, ATX, Kabelmanagement) 
 
Was sollte ich tun?


----------



## painschkes (10. Oktober 2017)

Hey 

- Welche Hardware hast du verbaut? 

- Hast du die Kabel an die Onboard-Anschlüsse oder an die Grafikkarte selbst angeschlossen?

- Drehen sich alle Lüfter? (CPU-, Gehäuse-, und Grafikkarten-Lüfter)


----------



## jsaltz (10. Oktober 2017)

Hey 

- Welche Hardware hast du verbaut? 

- Hast du die Kabel an die Onboard-Anschlüsse oder an die Grafikkarte selbst angeschlossen?

- Drehen sich alle Lüfter? (CPU-, Gehäuse-, und Grafikkarten-Lüfter)

Mein Beitrag wurde aktualisiert.

 

Habe sowohl Onboard, als auch GraKa probiert.

 

Alle Teile laufen,


----------



## painschkes (10. Oktober 2017)

Also das es mit VGA nicht funktioniert, finde ich komisch. Hast du die Möglichkeit, ein DVI-Kabel zu testen? Gerade HDMI hat anfänglich einige Probleme und funktioniert oft erst nachdem man die Treiber installiert hat.


----------



## jsaltz (10. Oktober 2017)

Also das es mit VGA nicht funktioniert, finde ich komisch. Hast du die Möglichkeit, ein DVI-Kabel zu testen? Gerade HDMI hat anfänglich einige Probleme und funktioniert oft erst nachdem man die Treiber installiert hat.

Nein, habe leider keine anderen Kabel. 

 

Ich wollte mir morgen weitere Kabel zum Austesten holen.


----------



## spectrumizer (10. Oktober 2017)

Würde auch auf die / das Kabel tippen. Dass sowohl Grafikkarte, als auch Onboard-Karte nicht funktionieren, ist sehr unwahrscheinlich. Vor allem wenn er den POST (Power On Self Test) nach dem Anschalten ordentlich durchführt und keinen Fehlercode piept. Vorrausgesetzt, dass der PC-Speaker angeschlossen wurde? Oder hat das Board ein Statuscode-Display drauf?


----------

